# Where to repair a fossil watch



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey folks, my fossil has died and need to replace the battery. anyone know where there is a official fossil store in dubai I can get my bat. changed?


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> hey folks, my fossil has died and need to replace the battery. anyone know where there is a official fossil store in dubai I can get my bat. changed?


I can't point out which ones exactly, but go to any store that does watches, ask if they do fossil, if they do they will send it for you to a fossil centre, they will take your details as well.
It will get checked at the centre, they will then inform you of costs and ask for your permission to proceed, when its done the centre shall phone you and let you know when to pick it up. 
I can't say am sure about fossil but thats what DKNY did for me!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fossil quartz watches use a standard cell. Just head over to any watch shop and they'll replace it in a jiffy.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> Fossil quartz watches use a standard cell. Just head over to any watch shop and they'll replace it in a jiffy.


:clap2:

if you go to the agent.. they will charge you minimum 75 to 100 AED. where as you can get it fixed outside for AED20...


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

There is a watch repair shop in Festival city on the second floor opps IKEA ..i think it was "Al Futtaim Watch Repair" or something like that..they can do the job for you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

levlinm said:


> There is a watch repair shop in Festival city on the second floor opps IKEA ..i think it was "Al Futtaim Watch Repair" or something like that..they can do the job for you


That's a great little shop. 

-


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

My Fossil leather strap white color is weared off.
Do you think I may change it there as well or shell I do it abroad somewhere?


----------

